# Delvarus from HH Betrayer to be in Black Legion Book 2.



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

So ADB posted this on his facebook the other day. Looks like we'll be seeing the former Triarii captain again!


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Considering he was a fault and failure by the end of Betrayer, I imagine he isn't liked particularly much by the rest of the Legion. But intereesting to see him return.


----------

